# 32 round sigpro magazine



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

My buddy informed me today that one of the local gun stores just got some new 32rd extended mags for the sigpro sp2009. I did a quick search on the intarwebs but haven't found any results. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They are probably not factory mags - I see tons of them for various guns at gunshows. They may not be as reliable.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Listen to what Ship told you as that stuff is junk. I was talking to a guy down at the range that had not one, but two of them drum mags for a 1911. Springs keep breaking and the dangs things were made out of some plastic that cracked. He didn't say what he paid for them, but he sure was putting them down.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I could buy one of those super hi cap mags for my P99 - BUt I know that they are not name brand mags - So, I have never bothered.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

Promag makes 32rd magazines for the P226, and that's the same company that makes vanilla mags under contract for SigArms, at least for the pro series. 

While I have also heard that there are plenty of aftermarket magazines that suck, I've heard a lot of good things about those high capacity extended mags as well. For instance whatever company makes those 32rd Glock magazines, I hear those are good. 

Any links though, to companies that may have them? I've personally never heard of 32rd mags for the pro until yesterday, and I still haven't seen anything for them online.


----------



## FUBAR (Oct 5, 2006)

How well do they work out for concealed carry??:mrgreen:


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

Stick with Mec-Gar or factory magazines. Mec-Gar currently makes most of Sigs magazines. The 31 and 33 RD Glock magazines are factory G18 9mm magazines, but there are also some aftermarket magazines for them as well.


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

*Vanilla?*



reconNinja said:


> Promag makes 32rd magazines for the P226, and that's the same company that makes vanilla mags under contract for SigArms, at least for the pro series.
> 
> While I have also heard that there are plenty of aftermarket magazines that suck, I've heard a lot of good things about those high capacity extended mags as well. For instance whatever company makes those 32rd Glock magazines, I hear those are good.
> 
> Any links though, to companies that may have them? I've personally never heard of 32rd mags for the pro until yesterday, and I still haven't seen anything for them online.


Sorry, what's a vanilla mag?


----------

